

Why Mobile Safari is the World's Best Browser - worldvoyageur
http://uxhero.com/blog/why-mobile-safari-is-the-world%E2%80%99s-best-web-browser/

======
afsina
Android browser does it too. And possibly some others.

------
nextparadigms
UXHero's headlines are so sensational.

